# Leopard Razor



## boxerman (Oct 5, 2010)

I turn this yesterday it's Leopard wood i really like it. I got the blank on E-bay it was already rounded and pre-drill it didn't take long to turn. Sanded and few coats WOP. I also made the stand it is a rock i found and glue the antlers on. I think it looks like piece a steak.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## el_d (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice job Craig, great stand.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice work, they are fun to make. I just sold one this week. So now i got to make another.  Carl


----------



## Skye (Oct 6, 2010)

That stand looks like the deer's brains. Creepy!


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice looking razor.


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 7, 2010)

it looks pretty good, the stand is definately unique, I did not think that the rock looked like steak till you pointed it out.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice looking Razor and stand,


----------



## Hosspen (Oct 7, 2010)

Sharp as a razor!, it reminds me a lot of lacewood, Great Job!


----------



## boxerman (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments. 
Has anybody sold a razor and my i ask what how much you sold it for.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 7, 2010)

Hosspen said:


> Sharp as a razor!, it reminds me a lot of lacewood, Great Job!


 
I think they are the same, right?  Just two different names for the same wood?


----------



## fernhills (Oct 8, 2010)

boxerman said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments.
> Has anybody sold a razor and my i ask what how much you sold it for.



I sold some.  I never sold them for less then $50. this one just sold last week.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 8, 2010)

fernhills said:


> boxerman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the nice comments.
> ...


 That's a very nice one like the blank you used. Where did you get that kit from?


----------



## wouldentu2? (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice job, I made some pens with that wood and it never met its potential due to the smaller diameter of the pen. looks great on your razor.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice looking razor!

One word of caution: CA finish.
I can't tell from the photo if the razor is finished. Since it will be in frequent contact with water, wooden razors REALLY need a good waterproof sealant.

Poly may not be enough protection.


----------



## turff49 (Mar 20, 2011)

Leopardwood is the same as Snakewood. Lacewood is not the same as these 2. Watch the Leopardwood for the next 6 months as it is prone to crack "AFTER" you have turned it, or so I've been told. I've turned a few Snakewood pens and only have one crack. 

Nice looking razor and stand!!


----------

